# MWCD-Piedmont Flatheads, Specific Questions



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have some specific questions regarding this lake. If there are any veterans who fish this lake regulary for flatties with some success, please shoot me a pm. I have several locations that I know hold fish, but I'm curious about a couple more (I know they're channel hotspots, but not sure about the big boys).

Also interested in talking baits and tactics...


----------



## BIG BEAR (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey bud, I don't know of any spots but I have always wanted to catch a big catfish. I have been fishing piedmont for about 7 years whenever I can get a chance. I live in cuyahoga falls. My brother in laws grandpa belongs to the akron boat club. It is near the marina and we usually catch some channel cats biggest arund 5lbs. I know there are big boys in there just wondered if you could give me some tips for some bigger channels or a chance to catch a flatty. I have only caught one flatty and it was small. a general vacinity for catching them would be greatly appreciated. thanks, Rick


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

BIG BEAR said:


> Hey bud, I don't know of any spots but I have always wanted to catch a big catfish. I have been fishing piedmont for about 7 years whenever I can get a chance. I live in cuyahoga falls. My brother in laws grandpa belongs to the akron boat club. It is near the marina and we usually catch some channel cats biggest arund 5lbs. I know there are big boys in there just wondered if you could give me some tips for some bigger channels or a chance to catch a flatty. I have only caught one flatty and it was small. a general vacinity for catching them would be greatly appreciated. thanks, Rick


Rick,
As a lot of people know, channels will bite on almost any bait. They are not scavengers, but rather opportunistic feeders. One thing that needs to be pointed out is that as Channels get bigger, their diet changes almost entirely to fish, either alive or dead. Cut shad is by far the best bait you can use for big channels.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

cheezemm2 said:


> I have some specific questions regarding this lake. If there are any veterans who fish this lake regulary for flatties with some success, please shoot me a pm. I have several locations that I know hold fish, but I'm curious about a couple more (I know they're channel hotspots, but not sure about the big boys).
> 
> Also interested in talking baits and tactics...


Look for the member Katfish... his name is Robby, and I know him or M.Magis will soon chime in.... but I think they frequent the chain of MWCD lakes... so I believe they would be more informative about this topic


----------

